# Free couch score



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Drove 40 min today to pick up this free couch in pretty perfect condition

Been looking for 3 years for this Color


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Now how the heck did you do that???


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Craigslist.. my husband is always looking for stuff we need on there. He saw the couch and emailed the couple and they called us yesterday morning and said if we want it come get it. So we hooked up our little utility trailer and got it. Each section was heavy lol I hurt my back but it was soooo worth it


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Dogs love it too lol.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I've always liked that color. Looks like you got a good find!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Congrats! I think your puppies approve!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The dogs love it lol. We got it for them they think


----------

